# 'Sexiest Man Alive' Channing Tatum wird Vater! Sprecher bestätigt, dass seine Frau Jenna Dewan-Tatum schwanger ist



## beachkini (17 Dez. 2012)

​*Wenn das keine guten Nachrichten sind: Channing Tatum, 32, gerade vom "People"-Magazin zum "Sexiest Man Alive 2012" gekürt, wird Papa!
*
Der heiße "Magic Mike"-Star und seine Frau Jenna Dewan-Tatum, 32, erwarten ein Baby. Das bestätigte jetzt ein Sprecher des Paares.

Es wird das erste Kind für die beiden, die sich 2006 am Set von "Step Up" kennenlernte und 2009 in Malibu heirateten.

"Ich wollte auf jeden Fall schon immer einmal Mutter sein", hatte die "American Horror Story"-Darstellerin einmal gesagt. Und ergänzt: "Es ist eins der Dinge, die ich im Leben am meisten will, also wird es passieren."

Auch Channing offenbarte 2011, dass die Familiengründung für die beiden ein Dauerthema sei: "Wahrscheinlich werden wir es in den nächsten paar Jahren probieren!"

Gesagt, getan: Scheint, als seien sie erfolgreich gewesen. Glückwunsch!
(ok-magazin.de)


----------

